

Using Human Wetware to Control Robots - dimas
http://www.hplusmagazine.com/articles/robotics/using-human-%E2%80%9Cwetware%E2%80%9D-control-robots

======
a-priori
This reminds me of some other research from a few years back where they hooked
up a cell culture to a flight simulator, and found that it was capable of
controlling a plane in flight.

[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2004/10/041022104658.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2004/10/041022104658.htm)

------
dustingetz
i can't believe this isn't more popular. this blew my mind, i was hoping
someone smarter than me could explain the hack.

